# Did anyone else laugh?



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Jul 24, 2010)

...at the horrible(or really great) timing of the most recent submission before the site went read-only? I bet that person isn't lonely anymore >>; lmao


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

The last 12 people to submit shit before it went read-only are lucky as hell


----------



## Riss (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm laughing XP. Although I feel sorry for the poor guy, he's probably going to end up getting trolled >.>


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Perfect timing


----------



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Jul 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> The last 12 people to submit shit before it went read-only are lucky as hell



Yeah, but I don't think the first guy was so lucky as he posted that he was lonely and giving out his MSN address... Something tells me he's having a hell of a time now as the thing had almost 2k views... lol


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 24, 2010)

How lonely can you get...?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

I've just seen it. Seriously i hope he is really joking cause if he's not....


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> I've just seen it. Seriously i hope he is really joking cause if he's not....


 
Looking at his other submissions, I don't think he is.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2010)

I lol'd, hard. And at the IM A TERRIBLE PERSON FOR NOT DOING THIS COMMISSION I AM SUCH AN ASS picture up there. Now everyone will know he didn't ever do that commission hahaha.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Just no.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4208270/ Anyone seen this pic in his gallery.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

He likes Fur piled, Furthia High and Concession.

Maybe that's why he wants to kill himself.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Just no.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4208270/ Anyone seen this pic in his gallery.


 
Yeah, I'm kind of hoping its a WIP.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> He likes Fur piled, Furthia High and Concession.
> 
> Maybe that's why he wants to kill himself.


 
Well, I would definitely be depressed if I had to read those.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

And yet he is 15 years old? Does anyone see what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> And yet he is 15 years old? Does anyone see what is wrong with this picture?


 
I see another emo teenager who thinks school is hard.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> And yet he is 15 years old? Does anyone see what is wrong with this picture?


 
No.  Every 15 year old not currently in a relationship wants one.  All lonely 15 year olds are depressed emos.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

My, his gallery is just stuffed full of violations.

There's all the crappy photos, the posing with a knife, the submission on the front page. This is a guy that needs a good hard banhammer.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 24, 2010)

But of course, I always laugh at a good failure.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinkin' that's a violation.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> My, his gallery is just stuffed full of violations.
> 
> There's all the crappy photos, the posing with a knife, the submission on the front page. This is a guy that needs a good hard banhammer.



In fact also Game Screenshots in his gallery. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845085/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845098/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845101/

Also look at his mate wizerd745 gallery.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wizerd745 
I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> In fact also Game Screenshots in his gallery.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845085/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845098/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845101/
> ...


 Who knows? Maybe we caught a rule breaker from the site going into read-only.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

The epitome of "Wrong place, wrong time".


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Who knows? Maybe we caught a rule breaker from the site going into read-only.



Yeah and where are the chances of that happening again with this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4210632 on the front page?


----------



## HB Bun' (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so lonely, i could eat an octorok!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 24, 2010)

3500 views and counting... I bet this guy's pissed.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> 3500 views and counting... I bet this guy's pissed.



You probably did not see the knife picture in his gallery. If that is a cry for attention, then i don't know what is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 24, 2010)

poor fella... he will probably get flamed to death once FA goes back to normal-mode XD;


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> You probably did not see the knife picture in his gallery. If that is a cry for attention, then i don't know what is.


 No, I saw it.
He's probably got another 750 contacts, all of them spamming and flaming him


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm surprised the admin or moderators haven't seen this topic yet? Though i would be surprised if it reaches 5000 views.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> I'm surprised the admin or moderators haven't seen this topic yet? Though i would be surprised if it reaches 5000 views.


 
I'm sure they have, but the site is in Read Only - I guess this applies to moderation too.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

That 15 year old is looking at porn, according to his favorites gallery.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Also his friend if you see the link to his gallery. is 16 and has porn in his submissions, and favorties in his gallery. Those two definitely would make a great pairing if they were at legal age to view adult furry porn.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> That 15 year old is looking at porn, according to his favorites gallery.


 
nice....

Well, once the site gets put of read only mode he'll end up with a nice +1 banhammer of doom.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 24, 2010)

lonelyguy is now a meme


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

We need a demotivator for this new meme lonelyguy.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 24, 2010)

Indeed we do...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Anybody got a picture for this new meme?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

After seeing this thread earlier today, and then actually looking at the submissions. I did lol.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Anybody got a picture for this new meme?









Yay!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Yay!


 
I made one too as well. XD Though mine is not as good.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> I made one too as well. XD Though mine is not as good.


 
Woulda been funnier if it was only the first line. "Wolfmurr, he just wants friends"


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

FIXED!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

There ya go


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy shit. I just witnessed the creation of a meme first hand.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Holy shit. I just witnessed the creation of a meme first hand.


 Amazing, isn't it. It's like watching a comet appear on Earth's atmosphere.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Well all that's left is someone to make a motivational poster of his recent submission.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Et voila!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Genius Nyloc. Though i really hope he is joking with with the pic of the knife. next to his lonely submission.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

It is now at almost 4500 views


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

BTW,


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Genius Nyloc. Though i really hope he is joking with with the pic of the knife. next to his lonely submission.


 
Yeah, I can only hope that the 4 and a half thousand new friends he's made on MSN has cheered him up a little.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> It is now at almost 4500 views



That means 500 more till 5000 GET! 
Someone needs to screencap this moment when it get's there.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> That means 500 more till 5000 GET!
> Someone needs to screencap this moment when it get's there.


 I've got the time. I'm waiting.

Though it does seem to be slowing down a lot.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Not really last i've seen is 4636 views.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

I also thought that was funny. Probably has a lot of people messaging him cause there bored. 

I was just submitting something when the site went down.
Not sure it it will go through or will have to resend it again.

Site was up when I hit submit.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

I laughed, it was great.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

This thread has made my day.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Poor guy had some bad timing.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Either that or a great time for the trolls to come out, and spam his MSN Email.


----------



## Atona (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel kinda sorry for him, but at the same time, being needy AND too lazy to go try to find friends yourself to talk to on msn is kind of annoying. Besides, openly posting any sort of contact info for everyone to see? Not the best idea.


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

I got a laugh out of it before and mentioned it in another thread, bookmarked the page to see the results after things get back to normal, I wonder what his MSN is like XD.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jul 24, 2010)

I am talking to the guy right now, he is Norwegian, his mother is in the hospital in France, he is a fan of using emotes, he doesn't like it when I told him "I love you."

This was a triumph...

I'm posting this here, to make some friends

Its hard to understate my sheer boredom.

HELP I'M SO LONELY

Look, I have got my MSN.

If you do not talk to me, I'll stick a knife on my throat.

Look at me not talking when the website is down

When I'm on the front page it gives me a big old frown

There's some trolls in my contacts

So I go to the knife racks

For a knife so I'm not still alive......

And believe me, I'm not still alive....

I'm on the front page, I'm not still alive....

And when you view it, I wont be still alive....

Still alive....

STILL ALIVE...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Thay explains the knife pic. Wow you got attention alright wolfymurr... The wrong kind.


----------



## chetchaka (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the guy's a troll.

On an unrelated note, bees, according to the latest update, are stinging Dragoneer's MySQL.

wat


----------



## Tekkirai (Jul 24, 2010)

I knew there was gonna be a topic on this guy on the forum.... I love you guys.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

4828 views. Well it's working since he want's attention. Well maybe a banhammer will come once read only mode is over.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

haha i wonder if he's seen this..QUICK someone send him a link to this page


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

We have 5000.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

FUCKFUCKFUCK BEES AND BRODYQUEST.

Moving to Canada. Avoiding apocalypse.


THEPENDULUMWILLNEVERSTOP
[video=youtube;X6BKBIOtRXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6BKBIOtRXw[/video]


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

ADF said:


> We have 5000.



5000! Yes in only 13 hours. Though it will be sad. that there will be a banhammer in the end.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm surprised no one did this one.


Also, his profile is a huge wtf:
"Status:single, not interested in a relationship"
later down..
"i love Zakumi
i AM not single"


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw it, made me giggle.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

*Reads through Wolfmurr Profile* WTF indeed. The journals are far worse. http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/wolfmurr/

Notable examples here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1303868/
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1312999/
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1317666/

This one is especially worth reading it's about the FA administrators. Guess who suggests him to make another account?
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1340816/


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> *Reads through Wolfmurr Profile* WTF indeed. The journals are far worse. http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/wolfmurr/
> 
> Notable examples here.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1303868/
> ...



WE WILL NEVER EVER SEE HIM AGAIN.
Because he got b&.
_Someday._


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1577946/

Ok, now I feel bad for him.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Someday.
Well here's a continuation of the I don't like the FA administrators.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1340881/ You know that's is just really asking for it.

More whining posts.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1379943/
God seriously this guy needs a reality check. He has so many years of life wasting it away on a computer.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

lol whut? Granted his timing was amazing... and he had over 5k views for it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh look who's here


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Ohgod, he's watching us!
RUN.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Ohgod, he's watching us!
> RUN.


 I knew he'd come eventually.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

I wonder how much of a douche we'd all feel if he 'an heroed' after this.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I knew he'd come eventually.


I may have asked him over MSN if he knew he was a meme on our humble forums. >_>


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I may have asked him over MSN if he knew he was a meme. >_>


 
KILLJOY.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I wonder how much of a douche we'd all feel if he 'an heroed' after this.


 A foolishly foolish thing to an hero over, but then again, aren't most reasons?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A foolishly foolish thing to an hero over, but then again, aren't most reasons?


 
Teenagers an hero over anything, bruh.
Video games, for example.


Also,
*General Information*

          Last Activity Today 04:47 PM

He joined just to see his own meme, how precious.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I may have asked him over MSN if he knew he was a meme on our humble forums. >_>


 -5 respect


gatorguts said:


> Teenagers an hero over anything, bruh.
> Video games, for example.


 True enough.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> lol whut? Granted his timing was amazing... and he had over 5k views for it.


 and getting more...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1577946/
> 
> Ok, now I feel bad for him.


 
Yeah kind of sad that happened.
Such a long way off to be sick.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

If he was a man. he would explain himself by posting here. what gave him the idea to post that submission?

I understand his situation but from the look of others that's not the way to go to get attention.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey! Guess what? You're all being really immature bullies! Don't you have anything better to do with your time? Or is Fur Affinity your entire lives? I am friends with Wolfmurr and he's getting even more depressed over your actions! Find someone more worthy of a meme if you must.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Also,
> *General Information*
> 
> Last Activity Today 04:47 PM
> ...


I noticed this already too, also while I'm here


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Hey! Guess what? You're all being really immature bullies! Don't you have anything better to do with your time? Or is Fur Affinity your entire lives? I am friends with Wolfmurr and he's getting even more depressed over your actions! Find someone more worthy of a meme if you must.



FAF = Bullies
Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Hey! Guess what? You're all being really immature bullies! Don't you have anything better to do with your time? Or is Fur Affinity your entire lives? I am friends with Wolfmurr and he's getting even more depressed over your actions! Find someone more worthy of a meme if you must.


 
well i'm sorry for his depression but he should know. the internet is not a hugbox (usually) and can be a hell hole.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> FAF = Bullies
> Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


For want of a better term! I didn't think 'trolls' or 'arseholes' covered it.


Urbanwolf said:


> well i'm sorry for his depression but he should know. the internet is not a hugbox (usually) and can be a hell hole.


Yes, I'm trying to get that across to him, but he's clearly not internet-hardened yet. I know I wasn't either when I was 15.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Hey! Guess what? You're all being really immature bullies! Don't you have anything better to do with your time? Or is Fur Affinity your entire lives? I am friends with Wolfmurr and he's getting even more depressed over your actions! Find someone more worthy of a meme if you must.


 *Collision Cat
*is more worthy of a meme


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

@Collision Cat
He really should have though of this, before making that submission during FA read only mode. The internet is not all that's cracked up to be.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> For want of a better term! I didn't think 'trolls' or 'arseholes' covered it.



Also, let your friend speak for himself if he's THAT upset.
Alsoalso, he's broken a crap ton of rules so let him know that he's  probably going to be banned for looking at pornography underage and  making fun of the admins/staff!


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> KILLJOY.





WillowWulf said:


> -5 respect



Well, I was hoping that he'd actually publicly respond if prodded. Guess I was wrong though.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *Collision Cat
> *is more worthy of a meme


 Yessssssss....

We know he is about...so why not speak for ones self instead of having friends do so?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Also, let your friend speak for himself if he's THAT upset.
> Alsoalso, he's broken a crap ton of rules so let him know that he's  probably going to be banned for looking at pornography underage and  making fun of the admins/staff!


 You won't get banned for looking at porn on FA underage, you'll just get your account age locked. Unless he made another account to evade the ban. 



FancySkunk said:


> Well, I was hoping that he'd actually publicly respond if prodded. Guess I was wrong though.


 Oh well in that case, nevermind.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *Collision Cat
> *is more worthy of a meme


Oh cool! That sounds good to me! Thanks!
Also, if he spoke for himself he'd probably get bombarded by you lot.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Also, let your friend speak for himself if he's THAT upset.
> Alsoalso, he's broken a crap ton of rules so let him know that he's  probably going to be banned for looking at pornography underage and  making fun of the admins/staff!


Not to mention holding a knife to his throat/chest and posting a call for attention like that...he could have at least been a bit more creative with that one


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Mmm, new signature smell.


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2010)

I've seen far worse than this guy.

he just got unlucky. if the site weren't fucked up, he wouldn't be this infamous lol.

I gotta say, DAMN how unlucky to literally be in the first submission for an entire day...


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> I am talking to the guy right now, he is Norwegian, his mother is in the hospital in France, he is a fan of using emotes, he doesn't like it when I told him "I love you."
> 
> This was a triumph...
> 
> ...


 
That was awesome


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

He's no longer watching us!


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank-you for my position in your signature! I am honoured!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Thank-you for my position in your signature! I am honoured!


 
It's not a good thing, chuckle-nuts.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)

Yay the white knight is here.

It's like I can time my watch to the flowchart of forum drama.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It's not a good thing, chuckle-nuts.


You know what they say - no such thing as bad publicity!


Zaraphayx said:


> Yay the white knight is here.
> 
> It's like I can time my watch to the flowchart of forum drama.


Oh yes, we are obligatory! And get an awesome white suit of armour to boot!


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> chuckle-nuts.


 I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> For want of a better term! I didn't think 'trolls' or 'arseholes' covered it.
> 
> Yes, I'm trying to get that across to him, but he's clearly not internet-hardened yet. I know I wasn't either when I was 15.



well i'm 15 now..and you know what? EVEN I understand how the internet can be a horrible place.  and also not to get attention by sticking a picture of a knife and me.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> You know what they say - no such thing as bad publicity!


 
Then I assume your friend here is just getting GOOD publicity! 



WillowWulf said:


> I couldn't help but laugh



I aim to please.


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> It's not a good thing, chuckle-nuts.


 
...you have the cooliest avi in all the land


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

This reminds me of this.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

I wanna see what our little guest of honor has to say about this fiasco. I mean, he is the star.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Then I assume your friend here is just getting GOOD publicity!


Unfortunately many people, including him don't seem to think the same way.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...you have the cooliest avi in all the land


 
Queen PapayaFruitSushi of Nottingham made it for me.
Quite spot on~



Collision Cat said:


> Unfortunately many people, including him don't seem to think the same way.


He just made himself into a meme.
What could be better?!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> well i'm 15 now..and you know what? EVEN I understand how the internet can be a horrible place.  and also not to get attention by sticking a picture of a knife and me.


 
You sir i salute you. That you understood the internet at a young age. We need more mature teens like you in the world.

I'm surprised none of the really vicious trolls got on to him. Cause if they did. It would've ended far worse. But i woud've been quite surprised if they did.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

People need to teach kids about shit like this in Internet safety classes or lessons. Not just that everyones a pedo and the want you sweet 15 year old ass...


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> He just made himself into a meme.
> What could be better?!


Well, it's not exactly a meme saying how cool he is! And as I said, he finds bad publicity of this calibre to be particularly upsetting.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> This reminds me of this.


 
this is funny


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Unfortunately many people, including him don't seem to think the same way.


 
Well he wanted attention, what else can he call this?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> People need to teach kids about shit like this in Internet safety classes or lessons. Not just that everyones a pedo and the want you sweet 15 year old ass...


They taught us about "netiquete"



Collision Cat said:


> Well, it's not exactly a meme saying how cool he is! And as I said, he finds bad publicity of this calibre to be particularly upsetting.


Memes hardly ever showcase how cool someone is. Also, tell him to speak for himself.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Dear god.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Well, it's not exactly a meme saying how cool he is! And as I said, he finds bad publicity of this calibre to be particularly upsetting.


 
If he had an issue with making himself look silly/stupid, he wouldn't have posted all those journals, that knife picture, and the image that is giving out his IM address.
He set himself up for this one.

If he really cared about his image, he would try harder than what he is doing now.
He'd stick up for himself and try not to look like another emo teenager.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> You sir i salute you that you understood the internet at a young age. We need more mature teens like you in the world.
> 
> I'm surprised none of the really vicious trolls got on to him. Cause if they did. It would've ended far worse. But i woud've been quite surprised if they did.



*achem* actually i'm a girl ._.

but anyway yeah a ton of the really bad trolls haven't been appearing around in this thread. but you never know what people sent him through his email


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> People need to teach kids about shit like this in Internet safety classes or lessons. Not just that everyones a pedo and the want you sweet 15 year old ass...


 
Speak for yourself... there are plenty of creepy people on these forums sometimes... plenty of them with um... problems...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the internet hate machine my friends.
The gears are not well oiled, and there are often screams of terror when someone has been butthurt.

Do not let us frighten you, child.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> If he had an issue with making himself look silly/stupid, he wouldn't have posted all those journals, that knife picture, and the image that is giving out his IM address.
> He set himself up for this one.


 Not to mention all the journals whining about the admins and what not.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think he can handle the attention.

I almost feel sorry for him. Almost.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

Speak up kid! I see ya watching boy!


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

He's watching the thread right now, but I think he'd be better off not responding.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> If he had an issue with making himself look silly/stupid, he wouldn't have posted all those journals, that knife picture, and the image that is giving out his IM address.
> He set himself up for this one.
> 
> If he really cared about his image, he would try harder than what he is doing now.
> He'd stick up for himself and try not to look like another emo teenager.


 
I do feel bad for his mom being sick and and stuck in another country.
I would be worried too.

I do think he should stick up for himself too.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

And just post something already!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm surprised kiddo isn't in bed.
It's 3:40 AM in Norway.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Boo-fucking-hoo.

He's just another self-absorbed teenager desperate for attention. If he can't stand up to such _terrible_ things as the mods punishing him for rule breaking, he shouldn't be here. See, when you signed up, there's that page of Terms and conditions. You checked it, he checked it, I checked it, everyone else on there checked it. If someone chooses to ignore them, then he deserves all he gets.

And to whoever said we'd all feel guilty if he An Hero'd tonight. No. This is a situation of his own creation. If he's retarded enough to kill himself over the internet being mean, then it's a good thing he's out of the genepool.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> I don't think he can handle the attention.
> 
> I almost feel sorry for him. Almost.


 
It's all the more fun to feel sorry... If you do it'll be more fun!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> He's just another self-absorbed teenager desperate for attention. If he can't stand up to such _terrible_ things as the mods punishing him for rule breaking, he shouldn't be here. See, when you signed up, there's that page of Terms and conditions. You checked it, he checked it, I checked it, everyone else on there checked it. If someone chooses to ignore them, then he deserves all he gets.
> 
> And to whoever said we'd all feel guilty if he An Hero'd tonight. No. This is a situation of his own creation. If he's retarded enough to kill himself over the internet being mean, then it's a good thing he's out of the genepool.


 
-speechless-


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Cripes, I wish I had known that a submission at that time would have gotten this much publicity;  I could have uploaded something purposely funny.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> He's just another self-absorbed teenager desperate for attention. If he can't stand up to such _terrible_ things as the mods punishing him for rule breaking, he shouldn't be here. See, when you signed up, there's that page of Terms and conditions. You checked it, he checked it, I checked it, everyone else on there checked it. If someone chooses to ignore them, then he deserves all he gets.
> 
> And to whoever said we'd all feel guilty if he An Hero'd tonight. No. This is a situation of his own creation. If he's retarded enough to kill himself over the internet being mean, then it's a good thing he's out of the genepool.


 We should hang out more


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> He's just another self-absorbed teenager desperate for attention. If he can't stand up to such _terrible_ things as the mods punishing him for rule breaking, he shouldn't be here. See, when you signed up, there's that page of Terms and conditions. You checked it, he checked it, I checked it, everyone else on there checked it. If someone chooses to ignore them, then he deserves all he gets.
> 
> And to whoever said we'd all feel guilty if he An Hero'd tonight. No. This is a situation of his own creation. If he's retarded enough to kill himself over the internet being mean, then it's a good thing he's out of the genepool.


I agree with this post.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

You know Wolfmurr should speak up for himself. Besides i like to hear his side of this.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Boo-fucking-hoo.
> 
> He's just another self-absorbed teenager desperate for attention. If he can't stand up to such _terrible_ things as the mods punishing him for rule breaking, he shouldn't be here. See, when you signed up, there's that page of Terms and conditions. You checked it, he checked it, I checked it, everyone else on there checked it. If someone chooses to ignore them, then he deserves all he gets.
> 
> And to whoever said we'd all feel guilty if he An Hero'd tonight. No. This is a situation of his own creation. If he's retarded enough to kill himself over the internet being mean, then it's a good thing he's out of the genepool.


 ^this...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> You know Wolfmurr should speak up for himself. Besides i like to hear his side of this.


 
He's too busy sending his friends after us to grow the balls to stand up for himself.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

TOO MUCH PUBLICITY?
He shouldn't be posting things--to the public--on a fucking public website! If you don't want publicity or people to laugh at you then don't post depressing or emo shit or self-depreciative things. Common sense, holy shit it no longer exists.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Incidentally, having been through the healthcare system in France, I can safely say that she's as good as dead.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> He's too busy sending his friends after us to grow the balls to stand up for himself.


 fixed that for ya


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> You know Wolfmurr should speak up for himself. Besides i like to hear his side of this.


 He's telling his white knight what to say. 

Think of him as the helpless princess, and we're all evil dragons and wizards and stuff. White knight to the rescue to fight on behalf of the damsel in distress.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, shit, I missed a lot of this thread.  I did manage to read pages 1, 3, and 6, though.
From my current impressions, Wolfmurr sounds like a fairly immature person.  Especially when I followed a link to him raging at the mods for warning him about looking at mature art.

I really wish I had been here...


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> He's too busy sending his friends after us to grow the balls to stand up for himself.


 
but wasn't he banned?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 24, 2010)

... This is starting to sound like the furry version of Jessica Slaughter ;P... Well ok not exactly... it's more like Boxxy atm. Since to the best of my knowledge (s)he hasn't claimed to shot anyone yet.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> but wasn't he banned?


 
FA is currently still in "WOAH I GOTTA FIX SHIT" mode.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> but wasn't he banned?


If the Wolfmurr account on the forums is really him, then no, he isn't banned.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Fun fact: Wolfmurr is the new Jessica Elwood. Except his art is worse. But he's got the anal-mouthpiece thing spot on.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It's all the more fun to feel sorry... If you do it'll be more fun!


 
Ohhhh if only I could find the pity deep down within my heart.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Internet.

[video=youtube;aVel5JNZS80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVel5JNZS80[/video]


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

There are 60+ FA users looking at this thread, all bored because FA is read only.

He's better off waiting for all this to blow over rather than responding, it would be like throwing meat to the lions.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> If the Wolfmurr account on the forums is really him, then no, he isn't banned.



It is him. He has the same account as his FA.  
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfmurr/


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> He's too busy sending his friends after us to grow the balls to stand up for himself.


Actually I took it upon myself to do this, he didn't ask me to.


Kesteh said:


> TOO MUCH PUBLICITY?
> He shouldn't be posting things--to the public--on a fucking public website! If you don't want publicity or people to laugh at you then don't post depressing or emo shit or self-depreciative things. Common sense, holy shit it no longer exists.


While you have a point, I think he definitely didn't expect everyone to see his stuff on the front page. He just thought his understanding friends would.
And no, he's not telling me what to say. Chances are if he were, I'd be faring a lot better!


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

He has done gone goofed.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

ADF said:


> There are 60+ FA users looking at this thread, all bored because FA is read only.
> 
> He's better off waiting for all this to blow over rather than responding, it would be like throwing meat to the lions.


 
Now that you mention this I think you would be right.
I bet there is some waiting for him to post just so they can go all out.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

Hoplefully all this taught him a lesson that needs to be drilled into the heads of more people his age...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Stop whiteknighting for him Collision Cat, and tell him to post please. This is only going to make things worse for him. I want some answers comming from his own mouth! Not his whiteknights.


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Jul 24, 2010)

Figured I'd get a post in, so everyone can see it when this thread undoubtedly becomes famous.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


> Figured I'd get a post in, so everyone can see it when this thread undoubtedly becomes famous.


 
Sick signature


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> While you have a point, I think he definitely didn't expect everyone to see his stuff on the front page. He just thought his understanding friends would.


 What kind of logic is this?


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> It is him. He has the same account as his FA.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfmurr/


Just because it's the same username, doesn't mean someone else couldn't have registered it. The join date is today, after all.

Oh... I just realized something. Forum registration may, in fact, be broken. If he just signed up for that account today, then he may be stuck in validating mode like I was because validation e-mails don't appear to be going out. If that's the case, we shouldn't hold our breath for a a response from him.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Talking of things coming out of his mouth, shouldn't CrusaderCollision Cat pull out and go to bed?


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I want his knife. I could think of better uses for it.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> Hoplefully all this taught him a lesson that needs to be drilled into the heads of more people his age...


 
I hope so.  Annoying 15 year olds are annoying.  Quit whining about your life.  You are probably some upper middle class kid with no real problems.  Stop.  Being.  Emo.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> I think I want his knife. I could think of better uses for it.


 
He needs to to whittle the butthurt away one bit at a time.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> I think I want his knife. I could think of better uses for it.


 
For cutting cheddar with.


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Talking of things coming out of his mouth, shouldn't CrusaderCollision Cat pull out and go to bed?


 
THAT guy I hate.

biggest moron I've ever listened to


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Damned pity it wasn't something cool that had been submitted just then instead of an immature kid being an attention whore, eh?


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jul 24, 2010)

The amount of trolling thats going to happen on his page when FA stops being broken is gonna break FA again if this gets any more attention  lets not make another chewfox people, space out your shouts when the time comes


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

EricTheMoogle said:


> Damned pity it wasn't something cool that had been submitted just then instead of an immature kid being an attention whore, eh?


 There was also the commission picture, but that's not nearly as interesting as this.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

EricTheMoogle said:


> Damned pity it wasn't something cool that had been submitted just then instead of an immature kid being an attention whore, eh?


 
It allowed for forum drama, which is good.  Drama is always hilarious.  Especially when it involves 15 year old emos.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I hope so.  Annoying 15 year olds are annoying.  Quit whining about your life.  You are probably some upper middle class kid with no real problems.  Stop.  Being.  Emo.


 
I got to a whole fucking high school full of em! They cry when their iPods break so they can't listen to their shitty music. Then when the cry about it people only tell them to man the fuck up. Which they reply to by crying about how no one understands their pain... I have grown to hate emos so much...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I can honestly say I am glad this has taken up most of my time spent during the last few hours of the FA downtime.

I have no life, and I can admit it! >:C


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

I never came across one in real life. Do I need to punch them in the face when I meet them?


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What kind of logic is this?


Fur Affinity logic when you are not a popular artist.
I am indeed completely failing at whiteknighting and should stop. By the way, to the person messaging me - clear out your inbox please, I can't send you anything.
FancySkunk, I think you're right. A friend of mine is trying to sign up and can't because the e-mail won't come through.
Raver generic fox person, thanks for the siggy thing!


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> I got to a whole fucking high school full of em! They cry when their iPods break so they can't listen to their shitty music. Then when the cry about it people only tell them to man the fuck up. Which they reply to by crying about how no one understands their pain... I have grown to hate emos so much...


 
People with iPods should have their nipples snapped off.

Who needs 60Gb of music? You'll never listen to it all, and you'll never find the song you actually want. And you're tied to iTunes. And you paid double the price of better MP3 players of equivalent size.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> I never came across one in real life. Do I need to punch them in the face when I meet them?


 
Preferably.



Smelge said:


> People with iPods should have their nipples snapped off.



Hey... I like my 3 year old 2GB iPod Nano....



> Who needs 60Gb of music? You'll never listen to it all, and you'll never find the song you actually want.


 
Actually, those are for watching crappy video files on your tiny iPod screen....

(which is dumb.)

=>.>=


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Well, I can honestly say I am glad this has taken up most of my time spent during the last few hours of the FA downtime.
> 
> I have no life, and I can admit it! >:C



I think most(not all) on both FA and forums don't have much of a life.
My self included as well :3
 Why else would they be here.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Fur Affinity logic when you are not a popular artist.
> I am indeed completely failing at whiteknighting and should stop.


 I agree with this entirely, and I smell bullshit in your logic


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> I never came across one in real life. Do I need to punch them in the face when I meet them?


 
No, you burn them with fire or a stake through the heart.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Fur Affinity logic when you are not a popular artist.


 
You and your friend could be popular artists too. It's all in the porn.

Oh, waaaait a minute...



WillowWulf said:


> I smell bullshit in your logic


Nope, that's me. I'm brewing up an epic loaf.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> People with iPods should have their nipples snapped off.
> 
> Who needs 60Gb of music? You'll never listen to it all, and you'll never find the song you actually want. And you're tied to iTunes. And you paid double the price of better MP3 players of equivalent size.


 

Say what you will about emos or this child but leave the iPods out of this! Your talking to a huge macfag right now...


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

I been lurking most of the time, but this shit is hilarious


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Fur Affinity logic when you are not a popular artist.



What the hell are you talking about? I'm not a popular artist Collision Cat and yet i still draw. I really don't care about popularity on here same with DA. As long as you enjoy yourself on here. Drawing, Writing, even posting helpful comments. Then you'll be happy at least.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nope, that's me. I'm brewing up an epic loaf.


 Oh well then

Our little friend is so quiet


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I agree with this entirely, and I smell bullshit in your logic


 I second this.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh well then
> 
> Our little friend is so quiet


 
Your signature should be WOLFmurr is not legal.
-teehee-


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> Say what you will about emos or this child but leave the iPods out of this! Your talking to a huge macfag right now...


 
Sorry, but I prefer equipment that I can fix if I need to, rather than pray to the Church of Jobs for a full replacement. Just for them to turn around and claim it's perfect, you're using it wrong.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

It was either a epic fail or a epic win, I can't decide which XD


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
I can see why they draw porn.
Can't get any.

Whorrrreee?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:



His hand doesn't count.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 First, teen sex is dangerous. Second, if he uploads it to FA, doesn't that mean he can't view his own submissions?


CannonFodder said:


> It was either a epic fail or a epic win, I can't decide which XD


 It's a forced meme, so it's a fail.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
That's just sick and wrong at the same time. Someone please put this damn cat to sleep.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

So wolfmurr, how many messages have you gotten from people?


----------



## Ta-ek (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
You don't put those things in your journal publicly.

 "Look at me FA Admmins, I'm 15 and I'm watching porn heeee"

It's just common sense :T


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So wolfmurr, how many messages have you gotten from people?




Its over nine thousand!!!

....sorry, i will go sit in the corner now


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

Well say something Wolfmurr.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So wolfmurr, how many messages have you gotten from people?


 Yes, this. ^^


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:



they must be very proud of themself *cough* whore *cough*


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
That's sad... And will you please stop typeing in blue. You look like your attention whoring to me and it just hurts my eyes...


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
So your friend is an underage slut who breaks TOS?


that's a wonderful message to preach to kids


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Psh, didn't you know?
Being a teenager without virginity is cool now!

/sarcasm


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 That's not a good thing


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
This is going to give me chills for years to come.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
I don't believe anyone really cares about your friend.

...well at least I don't.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well say something Wolfmurr.


 I don't believe it's that he won't but rather can't. Someone said earlier that FA isn't sending password resets. If this is true then I'd assume that they can't send confirmations as well since this account was made today.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't believe it's that he won't but rather can't. Someone said earlier that FA isn't sending password resets. If this is true then I'd assume that they can't send confirmations as well since this account was made today.



Maybe it's a good thing.
We'd all bombard him with opinions.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't believe it's that he won't but rather can't. Someone said earlier that FA isn't sending password resets. If this is true then I'd assume that they can't send confirmations as well since this account was made today.


Yeah, confirmations definitely aren't getting sent. The only reason I was able to get my account registered was that I asked Irreverent for help in IRC. I couldn't get a confirmation sent to any e-mail address I had, and I even tried from multiple computers on multiple IPs.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

No. We'd collectively support him as he is clearly a troubled individual.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't believe it's that he won't but rather can't. Someone said earlier that FA isn't sending password resets. If this is true then I'd assume that they can't send confirmations as well since this account was made today.


 He can talk, there are other people joining the site and making threads/posts.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Maybe it's a good thing.
> We'd all bombard him with opinions.


 
Or he justs starts making threatening posts. (Considering the knives) Once he posts on this topic.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

inb4 he is a pussy, not a wolf?


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah. that was pretty bad luck/good timing/not sure. but i laughed.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I have a friend who's 15, not a virgin and draws furry porn! :mrgreen:


 
Well.

Collision Cat has 23 people watching him. You can rule out most of them as genuine watchers because nobody in their right mind would watch that stuff. So most of them will be his friends. Shouldn't be hard to spot which one has a 15yr old mentality and draws terrible porn.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

And we'd ask him about all the messages he's received.
I'm asking him about his knife, though.


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Jul 24, 2010)

I happen to know for a fact that there is a forum registration issue right now, and since WolfMurr signed his profile up today, he won't be able to complete the registration and make posts.  As EPIC as it would be...


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


> I happen to know for a fact that there is a forum registration issue right now, and since WolfMurr signed his profile up today, he won't be able to complete the registration and make posts.  As EPIC as it would be...


 Though people can do other things it would seem.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Though people can do other things it would seem.


 I made another acct on FA and I haven't gotten the email yet


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

The best part of this is that my brother is watching Pee Wee's Big Adventure in the other room so now I will forever associate Pee Wee Herman with this kid.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jul 24, 2010)

So much epic in this entire scenario.


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

"Wolfmurr has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Wow, the account was only made today.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

I still don't know if this is a win or fail

*edit*
Hey Dragoneer, did you laugh too? :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I made another acct on FA and I haven't gotten the email yet


 I wasn't aware of the registration problems until a few minutes ago. 

So disregard, I suck cocks


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

EricTheMoogle said:


> The best part of this is that my brother is watching Pee Wee's Big Adventure in the other room so now I will forever associate Pee Wee Herman with this kid.


 

HARRRHAAAAAAA.
HHHRARAAAA.

Weird.. Pee-Wee laugh thing.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

ADF said:


> "Wolfmurr has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> Wow, the account was only made today.


Validating members can only have one PM stored.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jul 24, 2010)

Thread got cleaned. >:C


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Lmao, guys. Dragoneer is watching us...

*Dragoneer* 
             HELP! I AM LONELY! I GOT MSN!!!!!!!!!!!=)           


Big purple Digimon of win?


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I have completely failed my job as a so-called white knight. That last post, which my friend recommended I do, sent Wolfmurr over the edge, and he now hates me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

85 watching this thread now as typing this.
We must be bored if were all here with the main site being down.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

How long you guys think it'll take for Wolfmurr to have an ED article?


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer has leveled up.

Dragoneer has received +10 to CHR.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Well, I have completely failed my job as a so-called white knight. That last post, which my friend recommended I do, sent Wolfmurr over the edge, and he now hates me.


 Protip: To stop trolls, don't keep baiting them.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Lmao, guys. Dragoneer is watching us...
> 
> *Dragoneer*
> HELP! I AM LONELY! I GOT MSN!!!!!!!!!!!=)
> ...


 As are 40 other people....well 39 since I'm posting >.<

10 pages about one person...can't be lonely or unknown now...but just wait until monday when this is all gone


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How long you guys think it'll take for Wolfmurr to have an ED article?


 He's not worth the time and/or effort.



Collision Cat said:


> Well, I have completely  failed my job as a so-called white knight. That last post, which my  friend recommended I do, sent Wolfmurr over the edge, and he now hates  me.


 Well if he hates you for something you had no control over, he's not really worth befriending.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Well, I have completely failed my job as a so-called white knight. That last post, which my friend recommended I do, sent Wolfmurr over the edge, and he now hates me.


Saying that he's 15, not a virgin, and draws porn. Yea, I'd hate you too



Stargazer Bleu said:


> 85 watching this thread now as typing this.
> We must be bored if were all here with the main site being down.


Nope. I still have my FA tab open. I'm a forum goer though.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Well, I have completely failed my job as a so-called white knight. That last post, which my friend recommended I do, sent Wolfmurr over the edge, and he now hates me.


 
Well, that's your own fault for trying to fight another person's battle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How long you guys think it'll take for Wolfmurr to have an ED article?


 "Wolfmurr, win or fail?  The lonely furry that got exactly what he wanted."


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "Wolfmurr, win or fail?  The lonely furry that got exactly what he wanted."


 ...and then what he didn't


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

His epic submission is back to 3500 for some reason?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4210632/ How did that happen?


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> He's not worth the time and/or effort.


 
Someone bothered to at least do this.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How long you guys think it'll take for Wolfmurr to have an ED article?


 
He's not that popular yet. But if his reply is done correctly he could launch himself into being infamous...


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> His epic submission is back to 3500 for some reason?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4210632/ How did that happen?


 
I'm assuming a server error


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How long you guys think it'll take for Wolfmurr to have an ED article?


 I don't think it's really worth it. Maybe if he decides to come back he'll make for some good drama


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> He's not that popular yet. But if his reply is done correctly he could launch himself into being infamous...


 
I hope he does reply properly.  I need some lulz.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

ADF said:


> Someone bothered to at least do this.


 
That's weird.
That's exactly what Dragoneer's tweet was.

....DRAGONEER WHAT DID YOU DO? >:C


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

Today was a great day.


----------



## Collision Cat (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Saying that he's 15, not a virgin, and draws porn. Yea, I'd hate you too


I wasn't referring to him, but I guess as you've just shown, it can be interpreted as that. Which is what Wolf probably did. Oops.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

What would be a funny name for his next journal when the site is back to normal?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I hope he does reply properly.  I need some lulz.


 Watch him reply like, after this thread dies down. 



Collision Cat said:


> I wasn't referring to him, but I guess as you've just shown, it can be interpreted as that. Which is what Wolf probably did. Oops.


 Seeing as how you never referred to any _other_ friends aside from him, how could we not assume.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What would be a funny name for his next journal when the site is back to normal?


 
"I DON'T WANT ANY MORE FRIENDS"


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> I wasn't referring to him, but I guess as you've just shown, it can be interpreted as that. Which is what Wolf probably did. Oops.


...This is why you don't listen to your friends when it comes to the internet unless they are telling you to shut up...lesson learned I hope....-_-


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What would be a funny name for his next journal when the site is back to normal?


 "LEAVE ME ALONE GUYS!"


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

"OMG!!!1one YOU GUIZ R LIEK... SO TOTLLY BULLIES!!!hotdog!fish

WTF WHY AREU GUIZ SO MEANEEE!?"


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Well, I have completely failed my job as a so-called white knight. That last post, which my friend recommended I do, sent Wolfmurr over the edge, and he now hates me.


 
And nothing of value was lost.

Seeing as he hates you now, you may as well join in with the mocking.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What would be a funny name for his next journal when the site is back to normal?


 
I HAVE TOO MANY FREINDS! HALP!


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What would be a funny name for his next journal when the site is back to normal?


 "You know what" will be the title 

The journal will say "The forums can burn in a specific place for all I care"


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What would be a funny name for his next journal when the site is back to normal?


 While FAF was being a bully, my mom died...

Although I don't want that to happen at all...then being emo would be validated


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> "You know what" will be the title
> 
> The journal will say "The forums can burn in a specific place for all I care"


 
I lmaod,
My specific place is on fire.


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Jul 24, 2010)

FA's almost up...get your troll faces on.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Wolfmurr

This page has been deleted. The deletion log for the page is provided below for reference. 


02:38, 25 July 2010 WhiteMystery (Talk | Contribs) flushed "Wolfmurr" â€Ž (content was: 'HELP! I AM LONELY! I GOT MSN!!!!!!!!!!!=)' (and the jackass who shat it out was 'Volpe'))


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS ALL OF THIS D:<


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

WhiteMystery is one of the bots that deletes pages and reverts them when they are unworthy.


SOMEONE, ADD MOAR INFO


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

xvRAVERvx said:


> FA's almost up...get your troll faces on.


 Although, I guess now that the admins (or at least 'Neer) is aware of how much trouble this is going to cause, they might start watching his account to keep the harassment down. I mean, they're still busy with JE's page I guess, but who knows


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

And now the trolling begins?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> And now the trolling begins?


 We're on Sigma now. Yes


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Let the fun begin.


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome back FA ^.=.^

I can finally check that damn private message.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

http://i29.tinypic.com/ie1l68.png hah


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

BRACE FOR IMPACT!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://i29.tinypic.com/ie1l68.png hah


 
I lold.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4210637/

Win.
I just about died.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

LMAO.
All the new submissions are killing me.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

All he needs is love.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.

You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"

Stop talking shit about this guy and leave him be, unless you want ANOTHER fur to laugh about when he either quits and becomes hateful of you guys like the other ACTUAL haters out there. In fact, that's probably WHY your fandom has haters.

Learn to fucking grow up, internet or not, because you'll end up your own downfall.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

No more funny submissions on the front page; back to the usual shit :c



CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


 
u mad?



> SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses



No, please, take down my name and IP. Go go go


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


 

WELCOME TO THE INTERNET!


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


 
More white knight fail.
Yeah. Take my IP. Take it. Go on. Be a badass.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Ticon said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4210637/
> 
> Win.
> I just about died.


 Always here to help.


CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


 To be honest, I didn't want to go as far as to personally insult him. As soon as I heard about his mom, I stopped.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


Okay?



Aden said:


> No more funny submissions on the front page; back to the usual shit :c


 I'm working on it


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm working on it


 
Too late. It'll just get swept away as a thousand furries submit their masterpieces they've had to hold back for a whole day.


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh shit guys! He just backtraced us and is gonna turn us into the cyberpolice!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> All he needs is love.


 What is love? Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.


CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


 Chill I wasn't flamming him, I just found it funny.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


 I think he's the one that needs to grow up.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> To be honest, I didn't want to go as far as to personally insult him. As soon as I heard about his mom, I stopped.


 I don't recall ever insulting him personally, I just wanted to see his opinions.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

So anyone else think new layout is balls?


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> Oh shit guys! He just backtraced us and is gonna turn us into the cyberpolice!


 
We dun goofed :c


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> So anyone else think new layout is balls?


 it'll take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Jul 24, 2010)

*cough* one....and two..... :3


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> it'll take a bit of getting used to.


 
I think FA made a  deviantART move with the layout.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

I miss that little box to the left of my screen...


----------



## Luca (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> *cough* one....and two..... :3


 
Oh please... Your not scaring anyone. Your only adding more drama...


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

At least I don't have to go through all of my messages to get to my notes. That's a plus.

Edit: Stealing IP is a felony iirc (if it's done through spyware and such)


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I think FA made a  deviantART move with the layout.


 naw, dA layout is complete shit and is still shit. All of it. I do like how on your page there are tabs.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 24, 2010)

I insulted him. Because he deserved everything he got. There's a reason the forum doesn't allow chat to me threads.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

It looks like a partial. ... if it refreshed correctly, that is.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jul 24, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> well i'm 15 now..and you know what? EVEN I understand how the internet can be a horrible place.  and also not to get attention by sticking a picture of a knife and me.


Not every 15 year-old is as smart and seasoned with internet experience as you, bro. I remember in school they taught about averages and bell curves. Where you might be on the very edge of one of the corners, he might be one of the stupid ones or average ones.


Also, judging by the looks of how this forum went, this really just sucks for that poor dummy. Sure he did a stupid thing and had really bad timing, but we all have shitluck & shitthinking moments and should remember that before we forget our own humanity and flaws and mess with a person.   ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, He is a celebrity! He'll never be lonely again!



CinoxFellpyre said:


> Wow, I've read this thread and I have to be honest.
> 
> You people need to get the fuck off his back, you think just cause he's a little desperate and attention-getting means that you can fuck with him? SHIT man if that was me and you all doing that shit, I'd be takin' names and IP addresses and sending them off to a friend I know with the words "Furfag = total asshole"
> 
> ...


Totally agree! Just because the internet has tons of free speech potential does not mean we should use it to be terrible people. That isn't cool, that just makes you more shit than man.



gatorguts said:


> WELCOME TO THE INTERNET!


Just because it is the internet, it does not give an excuse to be a bad person. It may seem easier since one can't see the person one is "trolling", but it does not mean it is the right thing to do. Also, Internet is definitely not an excuse to be a bad person, and unless one is as terrible person in IRL, then they have no business being a terrible person on the internet.



Man, time to ragequit now. I'm steamy~ ;3c


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Edit: Stealing IP is a felony iirc (if it's done through spyware and such)


 this. Do it and you're only screwing yourself man.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> Totally agree! Just because the internet has tons of free speech potential does not mean we should use it to be terrible people. That isn't cool, that just makes you more shit than man.


And just because the internet has tons of free speech doesn't mean you should whine and think you'll get sympathy for breaking site rules. Nor should you even whine at all.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> *cough* one....and two..... :3


 
Oh no! Please don't log my IP mr scary internet person! There's so much you could do with it!


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> *cough* one....and two..... :3



oh snap guiz, internet tough guy, look out!


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And just because the internet has tons of free speech doesn't mean you should whine and think you'll get sympathy for breaking site rules. Nor should you even whine at all.


 
This^

Emos, especially when they are 15 year olds who are attention desperate, annoy the shit out of me.  ESPECIALLY when they make jokes about suicide.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy shit he got my IP. This guy's serious. Ban him or call the cops or something. That's not funny.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

I just noticed that 15 year old emo wolf guy just deleted the image that made him famous.

Think he's learning his lesson?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd also like to point out that this puts you on the same level as trolls. 


N106 said:


> This^
> 
> Emos, especially when they are 15 year olds who are attention desperate, annoy the shit out of me.  ESPECIALLY when they make jokes about suicide.


 Remember though, people are supposed to be sunshine and rainbows on the internet. Especially in the furry fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jul 24, 2010)

These text things are lame, meme is lame, move on...


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> I just noticed that 15 year old emo wolf guy just deleted the image that made him famous.
> 
> Think he's learning his lesson?


 

dout it, he will probably just replace it with something either more emo, or internet tough guyish


----------



## Morroke (Jul 24, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Holy shit he got my IP. This guy's serious. Ban him or call the cops or something. That's not funny.



OH NO HE'S BACKTRACED YOU

WATCH OUT FOR THE CYBERPOLICE


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And just because the internet has tons of free speech doesn't mean you should whine and think you'll get sympathy for breaking site rules. Nor should you even whine at all.


 I guess I shouldn't. :3 I'll try and stop that.

But futher pondering of it all.....Maybe, just maybe, man isn't ready for internet.
We should put our modems down and go outside and screw eachother over in small-knit local communities instead of a largescale hodgepodge of wired culture. Y'know, before the monster gets too powerful and all.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL.
He deleted his suicide pictures too.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Jul 24, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> WELCOME TO THE INTERNET!



http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/11/21/webcam.suicide/

Yes, welcome to the internet people.

Welcome....to assholes =D

Tis funny, no? I find it hilarious how he died.


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jul 24, 2010)

now hes trying to hide it all by DELETING FOOKING EVERYTHING


----------



## Morroke (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Tis funny, no? I find it hilarious how he died.


 
He went the way he wanted to, no one coaxed him or anything. It WOULD have been hilarious if someone dared him to take a certain amount or whatever and then he died, but he died of his own will. So props to that.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> I guess I shouldn't. :3 I'll try and stop that.
> 
> But futher pondering of it all.....Maybe, just maybe, man isn't ready for internet.
> We should put our modems down and go outside and screw eachother over in small-knit local communities instead of a largescale hodgepodge of wired culture. Y'know, before the monster gets too powerful and all.


I would, but it's pretty dark out right now. 

I never even made an attack on the guy. I just lol at the timing of this all and had my fun.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> These text things are lame, meme is lame, move on...


 
^ this

Wolfmurr is _so_ 24 hours ago.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

BALEETEDDDD.
I BALETED THE EVERYTHING SO I NO GET REPRTED


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/11/21/webcam.suicide/


 Unrelated news report?


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

Doesn't change the fact that almost everyone online saw whatever it was. Delete away.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/11/21/webcam.suicide/
> 
> Yes, welcome to the internet people.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I actually find that shit fucking hilarious. Know about the black kid that killed himself by ODing on pills on webcam and was left for 8 hours with no one calling for help because he always cried wolf about that shit?

I fucking lold about it hard.

You know why? Cause these guys are fucking idiots and deserve it


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Remember though, people are supposed to be sunshine and rainbows on the internet.



I'm lots of rainbows and sunshine.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> Yeah, I actually find that shit fucking hilarious. Know about the black kid that killed himself by ODing on pills on webcam and was left for 8 hours with no one calling for help because he always cried wolf about that shit?
> 
> I fucking lold about it hard.
> 
> You know why? Cause these guys are fucking idiots and deserve it


So basically, he set up the webcam just to say "Look, I'm actually going to do it"



Ticon said:


> I'm lots of rainbows and sunshine.


 ..I noticed :|


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> Yeah, I actually find that shit fucking hilarious. Know about the black kid that killed himself by ODing on pills on webcam and was left for 8 hours with no one calling for help because he always cried wolf about that shit?
> 
> I fucking lold about it hard.
> 
> You know why? Cause these guys are fucking idiots and deserve it



Awesome, Also do you know of a video where a guy gets beheaded while alive by a Columbian Caret Gang?

There was blood everywhere, the fatass was bleeding and choking on his own blood. Quite fun to watch. I was a bit annoyed becasue they didn't have a saw to cut through the spine.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So basically, he set up the webcam just to say "Look, I'm actually going to do it"



Yep. It was on some bodybuilding forum. Even the mods were saying to ignore him because he had past claimed suicide. Someone texted his phone say "DO IT FAGGOT" after it had already been done. And I still find it funnier than shit



CinoxFellpyre said:


> Awesome, Also do you know of a video where a guy gets beheaded while alive by a Columbian Caret Gang?
> 
> There was blood everywhere, the fatass was bleeding and choking on his own blood. Quite fun to watch. I was a bit annoyed becasue they didn't have a saw to cut through the spine.


 
No, but it wouldn't bother me to see it. The only video that I've seen of the sort that was kind of fucked up to me was three guys 1 hammer. That shit was brutal


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> Yep. It was on some bodybuilding forum. Even the mods were saying to ignore him because he had past claimed suicide. Someone texted his phone say "DO IT FAGGOT" after it had already been done. And I still find it funnier than shit
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it wouldn't bother me to see it. The only video that I've seen of the sort that was kind of fucked up to me was three guys 1 hammer. That shit was brutal


 Please, I've seen a man get beat the shit out of in jail and gangraped. Lots of blood too.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> No, but it wouldn't bother me to see it. The only video that I've seen of the sort that was kind of fucked up to me was three guys 1 hammer. That shit was brutal


 I've never seen this, nor do I want to. I read part of the Wiki on it, sounds horrible.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

Brb.
Screencapping some lovely emo journals.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've never seen this, nor do I want to. I read part of the Wiki on it, sounds horrible.


 
ED had a clip of the video. They essentially beat a man's face in till he was a bloody pulp (not exaggerating, there were no facial features left), and he was still alive. They talk amongst themselves about how he's still breathing, then try and finish him off by shoving a screwdriver through his temple (if I remember right). Saw it a year and a half ago.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> ED had a clip of the video. They essentially beat a man's face in till he was a bloody pulp (not exaggerating, there were no facial features left), and he was still alive. They talk amongst themselves about how he's still breathing, then try and finish him off by shoving a screwdriver through his temple (if I remember right). Saw it a year and a half ago.


 Didn't they kill 21 people in that whole thing?

And on an unrelated note, that kid has almost 4k pageviews


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Didn't they kill 21 people in that whole thing?
> 
> And on an unrelated note, that kid has almost 4k pageviews


 
They did end up killing quite a few. I only saw the clip that was infamous. It was taken with a cell camera according to a few sources, so it wasn't a long video of the entire spree.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Brb.
> Screencapping some lovely emo journals.


 Post them. ^^


----------



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I didn't think the thread I started would get this big... rofl 

Thanks for all the epic lulz XD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

Apparently this guy also made a clone of his dick.
Probably to fuck himself up the ass with, since no one else apparently will.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1573053/


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Kobalt_Silverstar said:


> Wow, I didn't think the thread I started would get this big... rofl
> 
> Thanks for all the epic lulz XD


 Who knew it would turn into this. It's a shame that the star can't make a sound.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Apparently this guy also made a clone of his dick.
> Probably to fuck himself up the ass with, since no one else apparently will.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1573053/


 
He's 15... and has a dildo?!  What?!

That's disgusting!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

N106 said:


> He's 15... and has a dildo?!  What?!
> 
> That's disgusting!


 There's dildos.

And then there's dildos of your own penis.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

HE DELETED IT, lol!


----------



## Aleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Apparently this guy also made a clone of his dick.
> Probably to fuck himself up the ass with, since no one else apparently will.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1573053/


 it has been deleted


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

Of course, he deletes everything pointed out. Yet, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

This is what happens when no one supervises their fucking kids


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll probably get this shit on ED soon enough.
Unless someone wants me to PM them the screenshot.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> Of course, he deletes everything pointed out. Yet, I'm not surprised.


 Well, he's watching this thread as it progresses. So he's deleting anything we point out.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm surprised an admin hasn't done anything about this brat.
Dragoneer saw this thread, probably read the violates.. the kids is STILL walking around here?

REALLY?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well, he's watching this thread as it progresses. So he's deleting anything we point out.


 
You pointed him out!

Quick Wolfmurr, delete yourself.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 24, 2010)

So if I point this out then it'll disappear too?

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1574370/

cool story bro


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> You pointed him out!
> 
> Quick Wolfmurr, delete yourself.


 
Don't actually.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

chedarr said:


> So if I point this out then it'll disappear too?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1574370/
> 
> cool story bro


Lol.
Got that one too.

Man, the emo just keeps gooooing and gooooing.

No one can blame this one on a "stupid error of judgement."
This shit's what this kid's all about, apparently.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4211335

He's trying to reverse troll i guess?


----------



## wayc (Jul 24, 2010)

He put it back up without his address and made a journal encouraging the legend to live on.  He's not bawwwwing about it.  Good for him.    I think the consequences of his risk were above and beyond anything realistic.  Hopefully he can move on and realize there are some nice people in the world worth knowing.


----------



## chedarr (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh but it's there.

In the comments.


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4211335
> 
> He's trying to reverse troll i guess?


 So it seems. 

I'm not really keeping up on this. 

I have better things to do :V


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 25, 2010)

wayc said:


> He put it back up without his address and made a journal encouraging the legend to live on.  He's not bawwwwing about it.  Good for him.    I think the consequences of his risk were above and beyond anything realistic.  Hopefully he can move on and realize there are some nice people in the world worth knowing.


 
Take your concern trolling elsewhere


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

wayc said:


> He put it back up without his address and made a journal encouraging the legend to live on.  He's not bawwwwing about it.  Good for him.    I think the consequences of his risk were above and beyond anything realistic.  Hopefully he can move on and realize there are some nice people in the world worth knowing.


 Either that or he learned how to take a joke?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

This kid need some of this.


----------



## wayc (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Either that or he learned how to take a joke?


 
That's probably the best thing he can take away from this.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, I missed THIS?

L oh fucking L, even Dragoneer poked fun at his poorly timed submission when FA went read only.

PS Wolfmurr: If you came here to defend yourself, do it and not send friends to do your bidding.


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

wayc said:


> That's probably the best thing he can take away from this.


 I would have to agree. 

Though I will say this: 

Wolfmurr, I see you're still viewing this thread so listen up. 
Just because this is the furry fandom doesn't mean we have to be hugboxy furries all the time. 
Some of us just thought the timing was a bit funny and thought we would play around with it. This "meme" was in no way a personal attack on you in any way, shape or form. 
Though some of your buddies thought this was some cruel, meanie face thing, it really wasn't. 
Though next time, think before you submit something, and learn to take a joke _all of you_. 

That's all. So have a nice fucking day.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Wow, I missed THIS?
> 
> L oh fucking L, even Dragoneer poked fun at his poorly timed submission when FA went read only.
> 
> PS Wolfmurr: If you came here to defend yourself, do it and not send friends to do your bidding.


he can't


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

I signed him up on a bestiality, gay, muslim, nazi newsletter spree.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 25, 2010)

This guy is absolutely amazing.

Never before have we seen the likes of this.

Everyone else; Chewfox, DracoGuard, etc. have responded in anger. This guy pretty much hasn't said a single fucking word about how he just became a target for trolls. Absolutely nothing. It's like in the 2nd grade, when your parents tell you not to even reply to bullies, that is what this guy is doing, and he's doing it effectively. He knows that he's going to get raped over the internet if he posts ANYTHING in this thread, so he just doesn't. He didn't send CollisionCat, that guy sent himself, and Wolfmurr told him to stfu and unfriended him.

This guy has to be the smartest troll target I have ever fucking seen, and for that, Wolfmurr, I salute you.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> This guy has to be the smartest troll target I have ever fucking seen, and for that, Wolfmurr, I salute you.


 Other than the fact he was dumb enough to off himself and start this shit all over again, only to play the childish silent treatment now that everyone can hound him about it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2010)

Devious Bane said:


> Other than the fact he was dumb enough to off himself and start this shit all over again, only to play the childish silent treatment now that everyone can hound him about it.


So how's it like being dead and all?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> So how's it like being dead and all?


 Dull as can be.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> This guy has to be the smartest troll target I have ever fucking seen, and for that, Wolfmurr, I salute you.


 
I love it because I wish we'd see more of it, and I hate it because our entertainment is petering out


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> I love it because I wish we'd see more of it, and I hate it because our entertainment is petering out


 Let's see if he comes back once he gets his verification.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 25, 2010)

Devious Bane said:


> Other than the fact he was dumb enough to  off himself and start this shit all over again, only to play the  childish silent treatment now that everyone can hound him about  it.


vvvvvvvvvvvvv


Aden said:


> I love it because I wish we'd see more of it, and I hate it because our entertainment is petering out


 Seems like it's working.

As far as targets of trolls go, they have to be stupid; that's what qualifies them for trolling. But this guy's a smart stupid person.



WillowWulf said:


> Let's see if he comes back once he gets his verification.


 
NO! THEN EVERYTHING I SAID WILL BE _FAIL_!


----------



## Koze (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually reported him some time ago for being 15 and having pornoz in his faves (call me crazy, but I report that shit)

Anyway, here's some juciy shit I just remembered and uploaded

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/d/d1/Wolfmurrdrama.jpg

to the article maintainer, you should incorporate that hahah.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

Collision Cat said:


> Hey! Guess what? You're all being really immature bullies! Don't you have anything better to do with your time? Or is Fur Affinity your entire lives? I am friends with Wolfmurr and he's getting even more depressed over your actions! Find someone more worthy of a meme if you must.


 
lol..... are you being serious?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 25, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I signed him up on a bestiality, gay, muslim, nazi newsletter spree.


 AWESOME!!!!! :O


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Why is he not banned yet?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4213044/

I'm getting sick of this emo bullshit. Just shut up and leave FA.


----------



## WolfGlow (Jul 25, 2010)

he was pretty down before this, and I feel bad for him :C

I do know him :c poor guy..


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Why is he not banned yet?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4213044/
> 
> I'm getting sick of this emo bullshit. Just shut up and leave FA.


 
Submissions like that are probably against the AUP :U

If I were a site mod I'd just have his page open in a background tab and refresh it every half hour to see what new bullshit I can delete


----------



## Taralack (Jul 25, 2010)

Just delete him from the site already, god.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Just delete him from the site already, god.


 
^This. Sadly this is infated ego attention whoring at it's finest.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Attention whoring at it's best :/


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

I do wonder why people like this are in the fandom?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> I do wonder why people like this are in the fandom?


 
That I wonder myself...why do we have whiny little bastards and other low lifers coming to this fandom, is the real world or community they're in (IE Gaia, Vampirefreaks, etc) not fucked up enough?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> That I wonder myself...why do we have whiny little bastards and other low lifers coming to this fandom, is the real world or community they're in (IE Gaia, Vampirefreaks, etc) not fucked up enough?



Because they think this is one giant hugbox (overused phrase I know) where everyone understands their problems and because we're "interested in something similar" that we're automatically inclined to stick by them. As if we're someway _one big team..._ *shudder*


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm guessing what ever I missed was hilarious. Cause WM is now a internet meme.

Also, the guy is watching my page.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey look, more AUP violating submissions, notibly copyrighted music!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4205711 - Playstation bootup chime
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4205680 - Some music I cannot identify


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Because they think this is one giant hugbox (overused phrase I know) where everyone understands their problems and because we're "interested in something similar" that we're automatically inclined to stick by them. As if we're someway _one big team..._ *shudder*


 
The premise behind it is what group therapy builds on. Sadly we are neither therapists nor guarenteed your friend. And as such we really don't care....


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Because they think this is one giant hugbox (overused phrase I know) where everyone understands their problems and because we're "interested in something similar" that we're automatically inclined to stick by them. As if we're someway _one big team..._ *shudder*



GROUP HUG!


----------



## Synwolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys! Add to this article! Keep it alive! http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Wolfmurr


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

RiskyFrisky said:


> GROUP HUG!


 
*Shoots Frisky*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone Voting Time! http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1581707/ 

He now want's people to vote if he's going to stay on FA or leave.

Synwolf: The page with the 5000 views of his message was screencapped. It's on page 3

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78505-Did-anyone-else-laugh/page3

Check page 2 for the motivational posters of Wolfmurr.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

I like how he deletes that journal every hour or so and reposts it to get rid of all the spam.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Not going to matter anyway. Say anyone submitted a TT on this guy violations?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Did nobody else see this or was it already posted here?
http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/d/d1/Wolfmurrdrama.jpg


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 25, 2010)

I think Dragoneer already knows about it.



gatorguts said:


> Did nobody else see this or was it already posted here?
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/d/d1/Wolfmurrdrama.jpg



vvvvvvvvvvvvv



Koze said:


> Anyway, here's some juciy shit I just remembered and uploaded
> 
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/d/d1/Wolfmurrdrama.jpg
> 
> to the article maintainer, you should incorporate that hahah.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I think Dragoneer already knows about it.


 
Why isnt he doing something already?
This kid is just ASKING for Dragoneer to sit on him >>


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2010)

At first he was just actually wanting someone to talk to and just posted something at a bad time. XD So I felt bad for him...

But then I saw his comment on HGLAHL's submission.

Another one of the girl-hating gays. Fuck you Wolfmurr, and your ugly pink-wolfness. So I guess he was lonely and only wanting to talk to people with a cawk,hm?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

It seems Karma _really _went to town on this guy.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

The furry fandom has such a strange community of gay people..
I've never met a gay person outside of this fandom who hated women just because they had a vagina.

I think a lot of the women-haters had a bad birthing experience. 
Something happened on their way out!


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> *Shoots Frisky*



*Runs off crying*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Wait does he even know where babies come from? Besides he hates women. Where do you think he came from?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Wait does he even know where babies come from? Of is he that dense.


 
They come from the stork!
...right?! 8(


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> They come from the stork!
> ...right?! 8(



Right.........  Man someone needs to teach this kid some Sex Ed.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Why is he not banned yet?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4213044/
> 
> I'm getting sick of this emo bullshit. Just shut up and leave FA.



If I could make a list of people who should leave FA, it'd be rather large.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Right.........  Man someone needs to teach this kid some Sex Ed.


 
Lmao, kids don't listen to that crap.
If you've noticed in America how many teen pregs we have...

It just makes them want it more, apparently.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Lmao, kids don't listen to that crap.
> If you've noticed in America how many teen pregs we have...
> 
> It just makes them want it more, apparently.



Oh god i remember that. I really don't understand why sex is the new craze for teens. Even i've seen that crap throughout my  highschool years. Though i would be very surprised if it also happened in middle school.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Oh god i remember that. I really don't understand why sex is the new craze for teens. Even i've seen that crap throughout my  highschool years. Though i would be very surprised if it also happened in middle school.


 
I've heard of kids as little as 5th grade being interested in sex.
A couple years back, it actually happened.

As for pregnancy in middle school, it very much happens.
Little kids think they're all grown up once they're 14 and they hop into bed with anyone!


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I've heard of kids as little as 5th grade being interested in sex.
> A couple years back, it actually happened.
> 
> As for pregnancy in middle school, it very much happens.
> Little kids think they're all grown up once they're 14 and they hop into bed with anyone!



*facepalm* Wow thank god it's not happening at elementry schools. Cause if that also happens. Then i don't know what to say at all.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> *facepalm* Wow thank god it's not happening at elementry schools. Cause if that also happens. Then i don't know what to say at all.


 
5th grade = Elementary School
Though, I don't think you can physically have a baby at that age anyways.


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Oh god i remember that. I really don't understand why sex is the new craze for teens. Even i've seen that crap throughout my  highschool years. Though i would be very surprised if it also happened in middle school.


 
There were 13 year old girls here that were pregnant when I was in middle school...
Some got pregnant again in high school.


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

hey, can you guys just quit already???
  he posted something at the wrong time...can y'all just give it a rest, you talk about him being an immature 15 yr. old gay and well, i don't really know about everybody and the gay thing, but i do know that y'all are being less mature than a 14 yr. old who has just seen his first set of tits...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Neya said:


> hey, can you guys just quit already???
> he posted something at the wrong time...can y'all just give it a rest, you talk about him being an immature 15 yr. old gay and well, i don't really know about everybody and the gay thing, but i do know that y'all are being less mature than a 14 yr. old who has just seen his first set of tits...


 
He's bringing it all on himself.
Learn the situation before you stick your nose into something.
This is more than him posting at the wrong time now.


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

i know and i have read all the stuff, but the reason i am saying this is because i have been the opposite, a lesbian man hater.
 but really let him learn from his mistakes instead of just aggravating them, if he was depressed and suicidal before, it will 20 fold now... i really dont think you guys are thinking about the repercussions of your actions


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll just leave this little doodle here...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4215082/

<3



Neya said:


> hey, can you guys just quit already???
> he posted something at the wrong time...can y'all just give it a rest, you talk about him being an immature 15 yr. old gay and well, i don't really know about everybody and the gay thing, but i do know that y'all are being less mature than a 14 yr. old who has just seen his first set of tits...



How about no? <3 I am not bothering him because he posted the stuff he did, I am bothering him because he is flat out sexist! It was bad enough with the gay furries journal, now this? Fuck that. Don't defend him because you had thoughts that where similar to him (and still wrong) in the past. =/ Sorry, I am not as nice as some people - I don't feel sorry for assholes.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

Neya said:


> i know and i have read all the stuff, but the reason i am saying this is because i have been the opposite, a lesbian man hater.
> but really let him learn from his mistakes instead of just aggravating them, if he was depressed and suicidal before, it will 20 fold now... i really dont think you guys are thinking about the repercussions of your actions


 
It's the internet. There shouldn't BE any serious repercussions. If there are, something is wrong with the overreactor.


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

there are repercussions for every action...


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's the internet. There shouldn't BE any serious repercussions. If there are, something is wrong with the overreactor.


 
THE INTERNET HATES MEEEEEE.
-kills self-


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> THE INTERNET HATES MEEEEEE.
> -kills self-


 NOOO!!! don't kills yourself!!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

http://i29.tinypic.com/2ep3ckm.png

Lol, what?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> http://i29.tinypic.com/2ep3ckm.png
> 
> Lol, what?


 
I kno right? And what the hell does "genitals stuff  thinky" mean?o.o


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I kno right? And what the hell does "genitals stuff  thinky" mean?o.o


 
He obviously didn't get a good education in Norway.


----------



## antihuman (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it my imagination or does Wolfmur have an unusually large number of white knights running to his aid?


Makes you wonder why he was so lonely in the first place.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah. He's a retard. A lot of vaginas look really good.


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

eh not in my opinion!! ha ha


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

Neya said:


> eh not in my opinion!! ha ha


 
You can't beat a good pair of meat curtains. Well, actually you can, if they're big enough. Oh baby.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Was this...



Neya said:


> eh not in my opinion!! ha ha


 
Towards this..?



Smelge said:


> Yeah. He's a retard. A lot of vaginas look really good.


 

If so, i'm confused. You just said you were a lesbian, Neya.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't get this whole "I'M GAY SO I H8 GURLS" shit. Why do you suddenly have to dislike a gender just because you prefer your own? Way to be a complete fucking hypocrite too. "WHY DO PEOPLE JUDGE ME FO BEING GAY?" because you judge people for being the wrong sex. Fuck off.

This kid is getting less than he deserves. He's 15, breaks rules all over the shop and complains like he's being oppressed because he's caught out breaking those rules. He's gay and hates women to the point he'll find pictures people have drawn of women specifically to point out how much he hates them. He has porn favourites despite being underage for that shit, so he's obviously lied about his age. And above all, he is fucking 15. Chances are he hasn't even had sex yet or had a relationship, so how the fuck does he know he's gay? Oh yeah, right. He hates girls. Funny, but most people grow out of that stage around the age of 7.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

inb4 GIRLS HAVE COOTIES!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> inb4 GIRLS HAVE COOTIES!


 
I almost choked on my Mountain Dew on that one....


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Was this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i said i used to be a man hating lesbian... I switched sides on the track...i am now Offically strait!!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Neya said:


> i said i used to be a man hating lesbian... I switched sides on the track...i am now Offically strait!!


 

People like you confuse me.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> inb4 GIRLS HAVE COOTIES!


 
Ah, brings back memories.


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> People like you confuse me.



sorry gatorguts...


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 25, 2010)

Neya said:


> i said i used to be a man hating lesbian... I switched sides on the track...i am now Offically strait!!


 "I had too many bad male relationships so I tried lesbian and that wasn't me so I went back to penis"?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Clairissa said:


> "I had too many bad male relationships so I tried lesbian and that wasn't me so I went back to penis"?


 
Lmao! Oh god, this.
Win.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 25, 2010)

Why does anyone care what a 15 year old says? Isn't it pretty normal for a 15 year old to say stupid things?

If it was a real person with stupid opinions I could understand people getting upset, but teenagers are just for laughing at.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

And we are laughing at him.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And we are laughing at him.


 
Seems like some people are getting a bit worked up over it.


----------



## Neya (Jul 25, 2010)

true


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

@Neya: Why are you coming on his behalf(?) to tell us what to do? You're like the third person to do that.


----------



## antihuman (Jul 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> @Neya: Why are you coming on his behalf(?) to tell us what to do? You're like the third person to do that.



Now that you've questioned her actions she'll disappear without revealing anything.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

He's Mad! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rtdragon/ Check my shouts. WOLFmurr is mad that he thinks we are trolling. but are actually calling out on his attention whoring.

WOOT my 666th Post!


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

antihuman said:


> Is it my imagination or does Wolfmur have an unusually large number of white knights running to his aid?
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder why he was so lonely in the first place.


 people like that normally think they're so alone when they're not. Attention whoring.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh BTW check out this shout. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/glowfox/ He's going to try to get rid of his ED Page. Good luck with that considering your going to be stopped by an admin at every turn.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

So is he underage b& yet?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

@Jashwa: Nope not yet.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So is he underage b& yet?


 
Unfortunately not.
I don't understand why he's STILL HEREERESDSG. 8V

I like how he's page stalking this thread.
Creeper boy.
I don't think he has much of a life.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> @Jashwa: Nope not yet.


 Why the hell not? Last few times I trouble ticketed people for being underage and looking at porn, they were answered within hours. Has no one filed a TT? 


gatorguts said:


> Unfortunately not.
> I don't understand why he's STILL HEREERESDSG. 8V
> 
> I like how he's page stalking this thread.
> ...


 I don't think devoting an hour or two now and then to watching a thread says that he doesn't have a life. His cries of being lonely and not having anyone to talk to do, however.


----------



## antihuman (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So is he underage b& yet?


 
Unfortunately not.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Oh BTW check out this shout. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/glowfox/ He's going to try to get rid of his ED Page. Good luck with that considering your going to be stopped by an admin at every turn.


 is it bad that made me laugh?


Jashwa said:


> So is he underage b& yet?


 Nope...unfortunately

d'awwwwww who did your avy? It's cute


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think devoting an hour or two now and then to watching a thread says that he doesn't have a life. His cries of being lonely and not having anyone to talk to do, however.



Do you have any idea what time it is in Norway?
This kid NEVER FUCKING GETS OFFLINE.

He's literally been up online all day and night over this is you look at when he posts journals/replies to comments.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey look, more AUP violations..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4141614 - Photo of iced coffee in a can
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4141626 - Photo of canned corned beef
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4120603 - Blurry as fuck photo of a bike with weird attachments
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4120591 - Blurry photo of VHF/electrical equipment
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4112988 - Blurry photo of a screen cap of local weather
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4112978 - Jello, dunno if he made it (doubt it)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4112967 - Snips of screenshot of pageview nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4112976 - Photo of marshmallows in a bag
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4086501 - Snipcap of MSN messenger list
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4092929 - Stereo equipment
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4083592 - More stereo equipment
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4077149 - Even more stereo equipment
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4037880 - Photo of TV that's on
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4018797 - Broken LCD screen in toilet
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3989751 - Snipshot of desktop stuff
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3978312 - Photo of food he's eating
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3926934 - "1500 pageview" screenshot
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3926896 - Canned fruit
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3864524 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3862727 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3859844 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3859770 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3855384 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3855384 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3854282 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3854274 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3851856 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3846861 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845595 - Unartistic nonsense
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3845538 - Unartistic nonsense (black bg with rows of D: smilies)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3581455 - Photo of colored pencils
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3581374 - Game collection
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3581102 - Money
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3581084 - Money again
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3579074 - Tuna can
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3579067 - Porcelain cat
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3578816 - Insides of a computer
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3578735 - Blurry
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3535439 - Desktop screenshot / Normal picture
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3533138 - Silver ring on hand
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3525457 - Desktop screenshot / Normal picture
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3522505 - Remix of "Pingas"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3517502 - Canned drink of some sort
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3517426 - Desktop screenshot
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3512391 - Cupcakes
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3470445 - Noodles
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3470128 - Chocolate bar
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3336349 - TV
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3336190 - Organ
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3335476 - Fish tank
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3335296 - Another electronics set up

Holy crap, so much photobucket nonsense! I may have missed a couple since I looked through ALL his submissions..mostly junk photos and collection/desktop crap/useless photos.

Apparently he thinks calling him out is trolling, not to mention any of the white knights defending him.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Hey look, more AUP violations..


 
Well fuck.
There goes his entire Gallery before he BAWLEETS IT.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Do you have any idea what time it is in Norway?
> This kid NEVER FUCKING GETS OFFLINE.
> 
> He's literally been up online all day and night over this is you look at when he posts journals/replies to comments.


 It's like 2 am in Norway. That's not that bad.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's like 2 am in Norway. That's not that bad.


 
Kids don't have bed times anymore?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Kids don't have bed times anymore?


 who has bedtimes in the summer?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 25, 2010)

I love this shout on his page. Amazing. 



> I'm reporting that ED article. That's just fucking wrong.
> 
> I hate trolls. This is cyberbullying and if I can get the ED staff to get the IP of the editor he can be sued.



EDIT: Hi Wolfmurr, I see you there.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I love this shout on his page. Amazing.


 
They do realize the ED staff don't give a flying shit?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I love this shout on his page. Amazing.


 Oh, 15 year olds. They don't really understand how anything works.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I love this shout on his page. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hi Wolfmurr, I see you there.


 more bawwwwing then. Apparently they don't know that's all ED is. A troll site.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Lmao, I like the shouts he put on my page.
Stupid kids.

"Well, yar pretty much "got no life, must bully others" yourself"
"Meh, bedtimes are boring"

So he's reading all our stuff and not posting, like a little baby?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Lmao, I like the shouts he put on my page.
> Stupid kids.
> 
> "Well, yar pretty much "got no life, must bully others" yourself"
> ...


 he can't post anything. FAF emails aren't going out.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> he can't post anything. FAF emails aren't going out.


 
Oh righto, I forgot about that.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Oh righto, I forgot about that.


yeah, i checked out the thread that said you can e-mail for another account to be made but I think that's only for FA


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

someone hit me up a note, i just got one of his journals archived before he deleted it, its screenshot worthy


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Just post it here, lol.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Go to the WYS forum and post it.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Just post it here, lol.


 has my IP address in the link


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Or better yet post it to imageshak with the link. Since i've screencapped a few journals of his already.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Draconas said:


> has my IP address in the link


 
Then cut that part out or censor it.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

Draconas said:


> has my IP address in the link


 
Edit it out then.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

oh hell, here :/ im not screencapping it, to much photoshop work to ADD everything together to make it 1 image *edited out* dont kill my server please


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Edit it out then.


 
totally not what i meant, the link is my ip address


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha. 

I love how at first everyone assumed he knew how to deal with people by not responding and he sure proved them wrong.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

He was better of doing the silent treatment.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, huge clusterfuck of accessing at once, about 20 different people all at the same time hit my link XD oh well if its slow, my server HD is USB but should take a minute


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Well shoud i just screencap, and post the link here to the screenshot?


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Well shoud i just screencap, and post the link here to the screenshot?


 
yeah. not like i can screencap all that crap into one image, i can archive shit like that link though


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys, you're better off doing that screencap stuff over at WYS.


----------



## antihuman (Jul 25, 2010)

Just use photobucket


----------



## Saillestraife (Jul 25, 2010)

well I've screencapped one of the lulzier journals and I've already linked to it on WYS

Need me to screen cap this too? is anyone else screencapping it?


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

antihuman said:


> Just use photobucket


 
wont work with HTML files


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

can someone tell this techno-tard what screencap is?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Draconas said:


> yeah. not like i can screencap all that crap into one image, i can archive shit like that link though


 
Here you go.
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/728/sjournalscreencapsavedb.png


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Guys, you're better off doing that screencap stuff over at WYS.


 
Hmm you know that's a good idea plus i was wondering what happened to the Wolfmurr topic there.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Here you go.
> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/728/sjournalscreencapsavedb.png


 
cool :3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Your welcome. Though how much has everyone screencapped?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Your welcome. Though how much has everyone screencapped?


 If you're looking to make a list, you should probably start here..
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Wolfmurr

Apparently, a lot has been saved..


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Draconas said:


> wont work with HTML files


 
Jesus Christ.

And I thought Insane Kangaroo was a knuckle-dragging idiot.


----------



## Envy (Jul 25, 2010)

This is what he makes of it. If he's really sexist, this will annoy him to death. And that is a good thing X3


----------



## Saillestraife (Jul 25, 2010)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/File:Ewwww.PNG

lol love this pic!


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> And I thought Insane Kangaroo was a knuckle-dragging idiot.



Is that the guy who got banned from Anthrocon for trying to bring firearms in?


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

He just tried to edit his own article.


> Wolfmurr is a pretty cool 15  year old [[Norway|Norwegian]] furry  on [[Furaffinity]] who uploaded a picture saying "'''HELP! I AM  LONELY! I GOT MSN!!!!!!!!!!!=)'''" just before FurAffinity switched to  'Read Only' for server updates and was unable to remove it. So, with his  email being there for all to see for almost 14 hours, he received around 60 friend  invites.
> 
> If you find whoever  started it, kick their  ass.
> 
> WOLFmurr is known  to post pretty cool pictures  of flowers and some of  his interesting findings. He's just trying to make friends and it was just a  coincidence that the MSN  invite was left on the  FA main page.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Is that the guy who got banned from Anthrocon for trying to bring firearms in?


 
He had to get himself armed at Arrivals, to protect his suitcase of guns. Totally valid reason.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> He had to get himself armed at Arrivals, to protect his suitcase of guns. Totally valid reason.


 
Gee what a patriotic American.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Morroke said:


> He just tried to edit his own article.


 
What a turd.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Is that the guy who got banned from Anthrocon for trying to bring firearms in?


 And now spreads rumors about furries at Anthrocon to anyone who will listen as revenge.


----------



## Saillestraife (Jul 25, 2010)

sooooo... wolfmurr is a pretty cool guy then?


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And now spreads rumors about furries at Anthrocon to anyone who will listen as revenge.


 
Oh yeah now I remember, when I posted in his bawww thread he noted me saying how I didn't know what I was talking about and needed to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Oh yeah now I remember, when I posted in his bawww thread he noted me saying how I didn't know what I was talking about and needed to shut the fuck up.


 
You should listen. He'll pop a cap in you for being black or mexican or female or shifty looking or because he's in a bad mood or for whatever reason he can think of to use Maximum Force.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, that was a good article. Props to whoever wrote it. (Might wanna fix the html though, half the page is center aligned due to a broken tag)


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!  he is now pissed off and dragoneer left a shout on his page.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfmurr/

Plus he deleted all of his journals.

So basically i really hope he has learned his lesson from all of this.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 25, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Congratulations everyone!  he is now pissed off and dragoneer left a shout on his page.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfmurr/
> 
> ...


Shouldn't he still be banned for lying about his age?


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

This is still going on?


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> This is still going on?


 
Nope, it seems pretty much over now.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4216938/


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Morroke said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4216938/


 The hell is that? xD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, guys. While I find this thread funny, it has in fact gone on too far and gotten out of hand. Let's try to keep the community peaceful and a fun place for everybody, mmm'kay!!!!!!!!!=D

Thread locked.


----------

